# Heading to Topsail tomorrow 08/06/11



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm heading out in the morning and I'm all loaded up. I'm stoping at East Coast on the way in to look for a new rod, then hitting the surf. I'll be there 7 days and I'll post a daily report.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

you really gonna travel with the rods in front like that?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Once I cover the reels and bungee them to the cart, why? I'm not worried about hitting birds, the rods in the front are all cheap.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Good luck, looking forward to the reports. What area are you staying at, or planing to fish?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm staying on a house a mile South of the jolly rodger. It's been raining since we have been here but I was able to catch a bunch if finger mullet at the public access just accross the bridge. I bought a new 12' tica at east coast and I'm anxious to try it out.


----------



## boogieman (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah i remember seeing you at the public access. we were the ones that had the pier/surf cart like yours. we didn`t catch alot today. hope you guys have some good weather and fishing this week,looking forward to hearing reports.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you guys catch some mullet? We ended up catching some blue fish at the far south ocean side access. I was going to try shark fishing tonight but the radar is showing more storms on the way and there has been a lot of lightning. Ill be in the surf in the AM.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Completely unrelated, sweet truck man.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> I'm staying on a house a mile South of the jolly rodger



We stay at 1123 Ocean Blvd, normaly for the last week of Oct. That must be somewhere close to where you stay...........always good fishing. Good Luck


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We are staying at 1201.


Samblam, thanks, I've put a lot of time and work into my truck.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday we didn't do great in the surf. A couple more blues and that's it. We hit the jolly rodger last night and caught lots of spot, pompano, whiting, and spade fish on fresh shrimp. When we switched over to frozen ship we didn't get another bite. Everything was too small to eat.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Nissan,

I am at the other end of the Island and same thing. Small crap fish.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

cfishigotu said:


> Nissan,
> 
> I am at the other end of the Island and same thing. Small crap fish.



We tried up on the North end yesterday but the seaweed was terrible and we only caught pin fish. Today it's almost too hot to fish.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree, 97 today and 100 on Wednesday.

About once a day (while hanging around with the family on the beach) I observe a single large fish (2-3 feet long) roaming our area in 3-4 feet of water. I just cannot tell what it is as it is too deep to ID from the waters edge. I am thinking it is a shark. But, normally they come out at night. Any thoughts?

Carl


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Seen ya parked at east coast, thought that was one serious surf fisherman, sorry you havent had much luck. Me and the wife caught 12-15 overslot drum last night on the south end. Good luck i will be back this weekend


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Kingfish,

What did you use for bait? Any other info?

Carl


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry man local secrets!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kingfish, I'm glad you had good luck. My brother and myself have been waiting on a night to fish the south inlet. I think we are going to pier fish tonight and hit the south end tomorrow night. I can't believe how many people are at the south end- inlet side near the old dock. I stopped by yesterday and there were boats pulled up on the sand, people grilling, swimming, etc. I hope it's calmed down some now that the weekend is over.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Kingfish,

Not looking for GPS coordinates or spot burning.

Just want to know bait and rigs. I am staying up north.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

OH OK, salted mullet cut, and a good ole carolina rig.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Byron/PA your inbox is full...


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Those drum down there on the south end can be caught on anything from cut menhaden, small spotheads, mullet chunks, fingermullet heads. Fishfinder rig, 7/0 circle hook, and a rod that can handle anywhere between 3 and six oz. Fish the falling tide and use a small enough weight to let it roll a little until you find the fish. Walk out on the bar and fish the shoals on the edges of the channels where the waves are x'ing up. I haven't fished up there in years, but with one look at it I can tell ya where there gonna be. Later this week after it comes light out of the SE you should be able to go sightfish them during the day. Gold Johnson sprites have been wearing them out down my way. Fight em hard release em green or else they are gonna be eaten by the blacktips, it's a gaurantee. Good luck.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> Byron/PA your inbox is full


 Sorry about that, got it emptied. And I hope someone can ID that fish, as I caught one there a couple years ago. I think it's one of those fish that attach to sharks and eat parasites off their skin, but I very well could be way off base.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks Like a shark lamprey. 

Do you guys chunk or filet the mullet when casting from the beach?

Any info would be appreciated....


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

That is a remora, yes they do attach themselves to sharks and eat the parasites. I have also caught big drum with them attached. Chunkbaits are my preference.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Remoras are scavengers feeding off the scraps scattered in the water left by there host. I have also caught big drum with them attached, chunkbaits are my preference b/c they do not helicopter when casted.


----------



## slabslinger (Jun 29, 2011)

lamprey caught em before in most situations there some good sized sharks nearby and a few of em too


----------



## slabslinger (Jun 29, 2011)

lamprey/remora you get the idea


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

It's a remora. Not a lamprey. It does not eat parasites. It eats "leftovers"


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

edit...oops


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We hit the surf early this AM and had no luck on drum but managed to salvage the morning with a few blue that will be dinner tonight.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

That is a remora. They eat scraps from whatever big fish they are riding with shreds. Parasite feeder? Nah. They ride with sharks cobia and anything that normally swims slow and eats other fish. Lota folks mistake them as young cobia. You can stick them on your arm and they will suction to it.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

So they eat parasites? Guess my 30 years in the marine biology field let me down. I was never taught that never seen that never heard that from a credible source but i dont doubt you if you say so. Just never heard it


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> I think it's one of those fish that attach to sharks and eat parasites off their skin, but I very well could be way off base.


Notice where I said that I could be off base? That is similar to saying "I could be wrong"........................anyway.

Glad the Blues saved the day.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

This evening I went out in from of the house and threw out some blue heads. I had three big runs but didn't get any of the fish in. The first two times the hook came out, the last time the shock leader broke about 2 ft above the leader knot. I'm going back out early this morning to try for drum again.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

After a big run you need to check and maybe, to be on the safe side, retie where shock and mainline meet.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

My brother and myself hit the surf again this morning around 4:00 but still had no luck fishing for drum. At sun rise we switched over to hopkins/fireball rigs and caught enough blue fish for another good dinner, all in about 30 minutes. They were schooling so thick that we could have walked on them. The wind was DEAD and the bugs ate us alive, even with several coats of bug spray. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBTYXjmhx3Q


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like lots of fun. That's when I like to have a 7' spinner with a popping top water plug.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Today is calm with crystal clear water. I did a little pomp fishing for fun and caught several this size...


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a Remora.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

does anybody know what pier the spots are bitting on right now


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Love those Pomps, and also very tasty.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday my brother and myself fished the incoming tide in front of the house with blue heads and mullet. My brother hooked a spinner shark that was AMAZING to watch. As soon as it was hooked it jumped several feet out of the water and did about 10 barrel rolls each time. It did this 4 or 5 times before breaking the shock leader. I suspect that the shock leader became wrapped around the shark when it was spinning and got cut on its teeth.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I also saw a really big bird and I snapped some shots of it....


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Pretty good camera ya got there to catch the blades with no "action".. Also, I'm diggn the truck too dude. very nice. Stay fishin!


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry, mistake with post.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------

